
The Silicon Valley blacklist - lebanon_tn
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/02/silicon-valley-blacklist/amp/
======
oldandtired
Interesting article, but misses out so much. Sexual harassment occurs in many
forms by many different people (male and female). Certainly, the majority of
it is male against female, but there is also the female against male which is
just as insidious, as is the male against male, and female against female.

None of it is good, all of it is bad.

Policy will make no difference in the long term, only character development,
which is an individual choice.

The other aspect is realising that some men and women have NO social skills at
all. Some have never been taught within their families, other have no concept
due to various things like autism. With such people, many get offended without
ever taking the time to try and understand. Though their actions can be
outside the norm, they are harmless and it behooves others to understand. I
say this from having worked with many like this over the years. In addition, I
have an autistic grandson who, when you get to understand him, is a great kid
but doesn't understand many of the social skills most people take for granted.

------
ben_jones
Who controls the blacklist? Will there be a process for being removed from the
blacklist or is it for life? We can't even agree on technical specifications,
how are we supposed to agree on rules for such an emotionally charged topic?

